
Ask HN: What phone carrier do you use? - vector_spaces
I&#x27;m using Google Fi but I haven&#x27;t been happy with the quality of reception in my area (Albuquerque, NM). As of yesterday I suddenly can&#x27;t connect to their networks on my iPhone 7 anymore after briefly using airplane mode even after getting a new Google Fi SIM card, which I think is the last straw for me.<p>What carrier do you currently use? What do you like about it? Also curious if anyone knows of any options that are privacy focused
======
jaytaylor
Wi-Fi only.

In emergencies, people are always happy or at least willing to let me borrow
their phone to make a call.

------
leed25d
I use T-mobile. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and the coverage here is
excellent.

